# My Discus Started BREEDING!



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

These two have been trying to breed for a few weeks now. 
I moved the cone to their side of the tank and did a water change and the same night they started laying the eggs 

Enjoy the video (watch in HD):
YouTube - Discus Breeding


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

congrats  its always so exciting when your fish breed


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice video......Congratulations. Hopefully you'll have some little ones soon.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys 

I am a little excited myself, but at the same time, I wont have any time to take care of the babies.
I am just going to leave them in the tank and see what happens.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

So cute, congratulations!!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats! Very nice discus, and very nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish! Congratulations!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> So cute, congratulations!!


Thank you very much 



crazy72 said:


> Congrats! Very nice discus, and very nice video. Thanks for sharing.





Morainy said:


> Beautiful fish! Congratulations!


I got really lucky with them. They hardly had any peppering on them even when I had them in my 75Gallon planted tank. They actually showed more peppering during spawning though, but its so little that you hardly notice it in the video.
The parents are also from different source, so I am hoping that the babies will also have good genes (if they survive)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking pair, and great video. I have never gotten to see mine laying, just always find the egss after the fact.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

target said:


> Very nice looking pair, and great video. I have never gotten to see mine laying, just always find the egss after the fact.


I got lucky myself. I went to get some water before I went to sleep and found them laying eggs. I ran and got my video camera and started recording


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice pair of Pigeons & perhaps just set up a 20 gallons tanks for breeding.....the parents will be aggressive towards intruders and eventually will eat all eggs.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Nice pair of Pigeons & perhaps just set up a 20 gallons tanks for breeding.....the parents will be aggressive towards intruders and eventually will eat all eggs.


I had thoughts of doing that, but there are 2 problems:
1. I dont have another tank (only a 10 gallon hospital for emergencies)
2. I dont have enough time to maintain another tank anymore...


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice looking fish. Interesting to see it live. Surprised to see so many other fish (discus and neon tetra?) swimming around and the pair still doing it. I guess the trick is the cone. Will the other fish eat the wrigglers later? Congrats and wish you success.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Well..they got upto the wiggler stage and suddenly today morning they were all gone...
Must be because I turned the light off 

I left the lights on 24/7 for them since they layed their eggs, but it resulted in too much algae growth...so I decided to turn the light off...and the next morning...poof


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Happened to mine too.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

In Peter's thread, his breeding pair did that until they have enough eggs in a batch before they raise them. Good luck.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

that's what happens in a community tank don't feel bad .It has happen to me a lot the past few months with my wild pair and my other pair. Look on the good side You now know that the pair are fertile and you now have a true pair.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Same thing happens each time mine spawn as well.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They are young. Takes
Many times till they get it right. Don't bother moving them till they carry them. They look tasty once wiggling. Nothing to do with lights. You could put a tiny night light though next time.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the cheering up session guys 

I guess atleast its good to know that they are fertile. I dont really plan to breed them anyways...just want a show tank, so its ok I guess.


----------

